# whats giants email



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

i need to contact giant usa for tech support by email.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I had answered your question on the other section but good to have it answered here as well. You need to go to a authorized Giant dealer. The Giant rep will come to the LBS and take a look at the bike then get the warranty claim going for you. You just have to wait. Giant is quick with their claims. My total downtime with my last cracked TCR frame was 2 weeks. 

I would love to know where you damged your frame.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*therein lies the problem*

i dont have a warranty as i purchased it from a guy on rbr.com classifieds. and im a senior in college and cant get to my LBS right now..now of which are really giant dealers anyhow. it occurred on a rural bike path in knox, county OH near my college (kenyon college). a lady couldnt control her little dog , she lost grip on the leash, and it proceeded to ram into my front wheel--intentionally--it didnt even make the slightest attempt to veer away.





travis200 said:


> I had answered your question on the other section but good to have it answered here as well. You need to go to a authorized Giant dealer. The Giant rep will come to the LBS and take a look at the bike then get the warranty claim going for you. You just have to wait. Giant is quick with their claims. My total downtime with my last cracked TCR frame was 2 weeks.
> 
> I would love to know where you damged your frame.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Giant has a decent crash replacement program it's pretty much half off the price of a new frame and fork set. Roughly $750 or so. Better than shelling out the dough for a full price frame set.


----------

